# FSWP ECA assessment



## Dipen Patel (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi all,
There are some questions about eca.
1. From which I should get eca report? WES OR ICAS?
2. Which process will be easiar?
3. Do I need to submit birth certificate or passport for identity for eca?


----------



## ehsanm (Mar 12, 2014)

*Go for WES*



Dipen Patel said:


> Hi all,
> There are some questions about eca.
> 1. From which I should get eca report? WES OR ICAS?
> 2. Which process will be easiar?
> 3. Do I need to submit birth certificate or passport for identity for eca?


=========================

*Reason: *

There might be various reasons but the process is quiet simple and well defined on the portal which is good enough.

Second reason might be they are more transparent and issue result as soon as possible. 

For me and my friends it took them 2 weeks max.

They only require your attested sealed envelope degree and transcripts from university or recognized institution - Check your country may be you have some other conditional requirement


----------



## vijayag (May 9, 2013)

Hi Ehsan,

I have one doubt: I had sent xerox copies of my documents to "2 Carlton St, Canada" address, where my Degree Certificate was accepted and they are asking for markheet in sealed envelope. I got my marksheet in sealed envelope, so do i need to send these docs again to 2 Carlton St, Canada address or send these sealed envelope to USA address(P. O. Box 5087,Bowling Green Station,New York, NY 10274-5087, USA)? Can you please clarify this?


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

*How many degrees to get assessed?*



ehsanm said:


> =========================
> 
> *Reason: *
> 
> ...


Hi!

I have a 3 yrs Bachelor degree in Management Studies from India and 1 year MSc in IT, Management and Organisational Change from UK.

I'm applying for code 2171 - Information System Business Analyst under FSWP.

It clear states under here(NOC 2011 - 2171 - Information systems analysts and consultants - Unit group) in 'Employment Requirements' that one can have business administration qualification(just like my first degree from India) or computer science (my MSc syllabus is here Programme Content | Lancaster University Management School)

Now its really easier for me to pay get my MSc certificate and transcripts mailed to WES directly from my UK university. However, getting the same done to send my bachelors degree records from Indian institute doesn't seem fast and easy.

You reckon I can only get my MSc degree assessed by WES and go forward without bothering to make arrangements with my Indian institution to send them my bachelor degree records ?

Please Advise...


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

*Degree Equivalency Tool*



gchabs said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have a 3 yrs Bachelor degree in Management Studies from India and 1 year MSc in IT, Management and Organisational Change from UK.
> 
> ...


Used a Degree Equivalency Tool on WES website and apparently my MSc alone is equated as an Canadian Level Masters Degree as per this tool. So I think It will be ok to just use my MSc degree, ignoring to show my Bachelors? What did you do and what do you suggest I should do?


----------



## urover (Jan 28, 2014)

I have the same question as gchabs. My MS is from US and is recognized in Canada as Master's. Do I still need to get my BTech (bachelor of technology) assessed?


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

urover said:


> I have the same question as gchabs. My MS is from US and is recognized in Canada as Master's. Do I still need to get my BTech (bachelor of technology) assessed?


Not required to get your bachelors assessed in that case. You are fine with just your MS! 

Good luck!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

vineet.kapoor said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As i am very new for this.
> i like to know for PR VISA Canada, Do we need to get assessed our certificate before applying?
> ...



Have you even attempted to check the GoC website for answers to your questions?


----------



## Bare Bones (Mar 5, 2015)

I am planning to apply for Federal Skilled Worker type 'A' as software programmer under CIC's new Express Entry scheme.For that I would like to initiate ECA with WES. My Masters degree is in Computer Science filed and I do posses the relevant experience in that domain and hence I would be applying for job on that basis only. I have Masters degree in computer application ( M.C.A.) and Bachelors in Science ( B.Sc.) ..both are different courses ...but both are from same University - Gujarat University ... 
Should I only send my Masters credentials for ECA OR both degree credentials ? Is Transcript required for each degree course is compulsory OR just individual Mark-sheets(per year OR semester)+Final Degree certificate would suffice ?


----------



## aarif (Feb 14, 2015)

I have applied for ECA on 7th March but still status is Evalution Inprogress and expected date of evalution report is 23rd April.

Do WES always take this amount of time?


----------



## aarif (Feb 14, 2015)

Bare Bones said:


> I am planning to apply for Federal Skilled Worker type 'A' as software programmer under CIC's new Express Entry scheme.For that I would like to initiate ECA with WES. My Masters degree is in Computer Science filed and I do posses the relevant experience in that domain and hence I would be applying for job on that basis only. I have Masters degree in computer application ( M.C.A.) and Bachelors in Science ( B.Sc.) ..both are different courses ...but both are from same University - Gujarat University ...
> Should I only send my Masters credentials for ECA OR both degree credentials ? Is Transcript required for each degree course is compulsory OR just individual Mark-sheets(per year OR semester)+Final Degree certificate would suffice ?


I advice you to send both B.Sc & M.C.A.
Go to gujarat university with photocopy of each marksheet and visit room no 42 for the same.

They will take Approx. 20 days to give you seal cover for ECA.


----------



## aarif (Feb 14, 2015)

ejpaul77 said:


> Hi Aarif,
> 
> What is ur educational qualification and from which University ? What docs have u submitted ?


Hi,

I have done B.Com & M.C.A

I have submitted B.Com and M.C.A marksheet in sealed cover and both degree certificate.

My both degrees are from Gujarat University.


----------



## Bare Bones (Mar 5, 2015)

Ok. Do I need to submit Transcript for Both B.Sc, and M.C.A. degree ?


----------



## aarif (Feb 14, 2015)

Bare Bones said:


> Ok. Do I need to submit Transcript for Both B.Sc, and M.C.A. degree ?


Better to do so. I have submitted both.


----------



## Bare Bones (Mar 5, 2015)

aarif said:


> I advice you to send both B.Sc & M.C.A.
> Go to gujarat university with photocopy of each marksheet and visit room no 42 for the same.
> 
> They will take Approx. 20 days to give you seal cover for ECA.


Ok. Thanks for such deep details. Well, along with my degree credentials I would also need to carry a PrintOut of WES form. That implies I must fill up WES form , pay fees for that and then take a printout and submit it along with other credentials at University. Do I need to carry my certificate photocopies in a seperate envolep at the time of submitting to University OR do they take enough care for the same ? Also Is color photocopies are aksed OR normal B/W xerox would do ?


----------



## Zeeshan.Mehboob (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am from Pakistan, I did Bachelors Degree in Telecom Engineering. For the evaluation of Qualification from WES, Do I need to submit Metric certificate (Secondary School Certificate) along with Intermidiate certificate (Higher Secondary School Certificate) ? 

Please advice...

Regards,


----------



## aarif (Feb 14, 2015)

Bare Bones said:


> Ok. Thanks for such deep details. Well, along with my degree credentials I would also need to carry a PrintOut of WES form. That implies I must fill up WES form , pay fees for that and then take a printout and submit it along with other credentials at University. Do I need to carry my certificate photocopies in a seperate envolep at the time of submitting to University OR do they take enough care for the same ? Also Is color photocopies are aksed OR normal B/W xerox would do ?


No need for sealed cover for degree certificate but you can go with that too in a same envolep and b/w xerox is fine.


----------



## aarif (Feb 14, 2015)

Zeeshan.Mehboob said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am from Pakistan, I did Bachelors Degree in Telecom Engineering. For the evaluation of Qualification from WES, Do I need to submit Metric certificate (Secondary School Certificate) along with Intermidiate certificate (Higher Secondary School Certificate) ?
> 
> ...


Hi,

No need of SSC and HSC.

Just go with your Engineering degree.

Best Luck.


----------



## Zeeshan.Mehboob (Feb 23, 2014)

Dear Aarif,

Both HEC and University will directly send attested coppies to WES ? Or only HEC ? Thanks


----------



## apandey (May 28, 2014)

Hi Aarif!
When I open the WES website; the home page shows "For job seekers" and "For immigrants". Which one I select for ECA so, I can apply for express entry.


----------



## aarif (Feb 14, 2015)

apandey said:


> Hi Aarif!
> When I open the WES website; the home page shows "For job seekers" and "For immigrants". Which one I select for ECA so, I can apply for express entry.


http://www.wes.org/ca/fswp/index.asp

Visit above link.


----------



## Bare Bones (Mar 5, 2015)

On WES online application form , under "Your Education" tab, for "Name of Institution *" field, so I need to type the Institute Name in which I studied OR the name of the University which awarded me the final degree. The college is affiliated to,University and University name comes under drop down box for selection. 
If I provide the college name only, would WES able to trace to the affiliated University OR should I write the University name inside the bracket appending to college name I typed in the provided box ?


----------



## Bare Bones (Mar 5, 2015)

aarif said:


> I advice you to send both B.Sc & M.C.A.
> Go to gujarat university with photocopy of each marksheet and visit room no 42 for the same.
> 
> They will take Approx. 20 days to give you seal cover for ECA.


I filled and paid for WES online application, got reference number as well. Then I went to Gujarat University with B.Sc. and M.C.A. degree certs, ALl Marksheets and transcripts too.But they didnt ask for Transcript OR any other form from WES. They just took my marksheet photocopies and ask me to fill up 2 other forms mentioning degree details and all marksheet details They call it "Degree Verification" and "MaekSheet Verification" process. I paid total 1500 INR for all marksheets and degree certificates. All this process happened at a single room at 2nd floor in University Office.

Now could you please let me know that if transcript is compulsory OR should I follow the university people?


----------



## aarif (Feb 14, 2015)

Bare Bones said:


> I filled and paid for WES online application, got reference number as well. Then I went to Gujarat University with B.Sc. and M.C.A. degree certs, ALl Marksheets and transcripts too.But they didnt ask for Transcript OR any other form from WES. They just took my marksheet photocopies and ask me to fill up 2 other forms mentioning degree details and all marksheet details They call it "Degree Verification" and "MaekSheet Verification" process. I paid total 1500 INR for all marksheets and degree certificates. All this process happened at a single room at 2nd floor in University Office.
> 
> Now could you please let me know that if transcript is compulsory OR should I follow the university people?


Hi

You are going on right way.

No need of transcript. Just we need to submit photocopy of marksheet. They might told you to collect sealed cover after 20 days.

Just collect that sealed cover and put it in large cover and send it to wes.

I did the same and i got my positive assessment from wes after 30 days.


----------



## ganeshchn (Jul 8, 2015)

I have two questions.
1. I have applied for ECA with WES and paid the fee a week back. But I am expecting my transcript from University this week end only. Is there any time limit to reach the documents to WES after payment of fees?
2. My wife has also applied for WES. Can we send both of our documents in a single large envelope, by placing two separate envelopes with our individual documents inside?
Please advise


----------

